# My system goes slow.. Somebody help me!!!



## raadeekaa (Sep 8, 2004)

Hai,
I have my Win 2k.. the system is almost 50% free in alla drives.. but still my system is slow.. it takes a long time to open a single window..what may be the reason for this?? please help me..


----------



## Daphne (Sep 17, 2004)

*Slow*

Hi,

When using classic OS:
Did you try to rebuild your desktop? You can do that by holding down the Alt and Command (apple) key while starting up. It's also possible that you obtained a worm-virus. You can download the wormscanner for free at download.com.

Good luck!


----------



## ASM1 (Aug 17, 2004)

erm... I hate to state the obvious but what does this have to do with the mac? shouldnt this be in the windows nt/2000 forum, youd probably get better help there.

As I am a kind soul, i'll try and help you here... but you really should post it in the 2000 forum.

have you ran any sort of maintenance on your drive? scandisk/disk cleanup... if not dos so - cleanup gets rid of temporary files, and scandisk will check your drive for errors. both are in start--->Program Files --->Accessories---->system tools.

sounds like you may need to defrag your drive.... again it is in system tools.

Also try the following to check for Adware/spyware and other crap that may have gotten on your system.... I take it you have an antivirus and it is up to date  


Ad aware (personal)
http://www.lavasoft.de/

Spybot search and destroy
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/index.html

I also use Spywareblaster
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

when you install make sure you download the latest definition files for each app.

hope this helps


cheers

Andrew


----------



## raadeekaa (Sep 8, 2004)

*Thanx n sorryyyy*

Hai Friends,
Thanx for ur help.. Mr.Andrew.. U r right.. I'm sorry.. i have not noted my mistake till u mention.. thanx..Mr Andrew...
Regards,
Radhika.S.


----------



## ASM1 (Aug 17, 2004)

no worries :chgrin:


----------

